# Nombre o letras en la PCB con AREs



## Meta (Mar 24, 2009)

¿Cómo pongo el letras o mi e-mail en la PCB  bien?

En el ARES se ve bien, a la hora de meterlo en ácido se me ve al revés. Quiero colocarlo bien. ¿Cómo   lo hago?


----------



## Genius27 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hola meta, solo debes seleccionar el texto que deseas colocar en la PCB, y al costado inferior de la barra de herramientas de Ares, debajo de la herramienta de rotación, encontras la herramienta en forma de flecha bidireccional que te permite cambiar la reflexion del texto


----------

